# Surgery question



## hmf4775 (Aug 29, 2011)

I read an article that talked about a 'hollow feeling' in the throat after a total removal of the thyroid.

Has anyone ever experienced this?

I have a total thyroidectomy scheduled for the 20th of this month and I'm really interested to hear of what to expect.


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

hmf4775 - Hollow feeling? hmmm..I can't say I feel that, but I do feel a pulling just below my adams apple. When I swollow it feels the the tissues are "tight". It's fourteen days since my TT surgery, so I think that tightness I feel is the scar healing. Good luck with your surgery!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I can't say I had a hollow feeling either, but its all so individual. I did kind of sort of feeling "heavy" through that area in the day or two following surgery...I presume there was a little fluid in there? My neck is significantly simmer now without the nasty lump in it.


----------



## thornvhu (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey iam scheduled for surgery as well on Oct. 20. Iam nervous, scared & overwhelmed. Found Out had cyst last Nov. The unknown has got me completely EXHAUSTED. Iam praying my entire thyroid comes out. From what I have read on here most folks feel better with it out. Anyways I feel your pain. Hang in there


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

No hollow feeling for me either. The only time I'm really conscience of anything being different is if I swallow with my head raised, like looking up, but it's nothing significant and it's getting better every day.

The unknown is exhausting! I think that's a truly profound thought most thyroid patients have to try to deal with. I know I practically worked myself into total anxiety.

For me, once the surgery process started (arriving at the hospital, etc.), I felt more peace than I'd known in several weeks - I knew everyone was there to help me and I guess I was too exhausted to do anything other than believe everything would be O.K., and it was.

It's a frightening proposition - the more you learn before surgery, the more you kinda' have an idea in your mind how things will go, the easier it may be...but surgery is surgery, even at the best it's still a serious situation to face.

2 1/2 weeks post-surgery, I honestly have no regrets whatsoever. I have spent this entire day helping take care of my 89-year old mother and a month ago I couldn't really even take care of myself.


----------



## hmf4775 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thnaks for the feedback,guys.

I'm also looking forward to finding some of the energy I've misplaced over the years.


----------



## Lopnslo2 (Jan 19, 2011)

I had my TT in January and by August I felt fully recovered! No hollow feeling, been doing great! (Had an unrelated health issue, but the thyroid issues have been resolved). Sure, it scary to go in for any kind of surgery, and took a while to get my energy back, but in the long run I'm much better now!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

lopnslo!!!! I haven't heard from you in a while. What happened to you? The deep vein thrombosis, I see you mentioned in your signature. Do you mind saying what happened? I hope you are doing well. Is it definitely unrelated to the surgery? Man, you've had quite a year. Sorry to hijack the thread.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Never had a hollow feeling but it can feel tight as the incision heals.

What a great reason for a massage- to break the adhesion's that may have formed.

I know the anxious feeling very well pre TT -ask your doctor for some lorazapam to ease the feelings.

The anxiety comes from not knowing if the TT will solve your issues and more than likely it will.


----------



## hmf4775 (Aug 29, 2011)

I wonder what kind of pillow would work best for the first couple of weeks?

Mine's ready for replacement, and this is the perfect excuse to spend money.


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

Can't say I feel hollow 2 days post-op. More of a lump in my throat feeling right now, I presume from swelling.


----------

